# Cold Hardy



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

I have 6 white Plymouth rocks, 6 mericonas, 5 Easter eggers, 3 well summers, and 2 silver laced polish. I want them to be okay in the winter inside there coop without a heat lamp. Do I need a heat lamp in there coop for the cool nights. In missouri we can get to 10 degrees cold


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

negative, your birds will handle that cold no problemmo. just make sure the coop is well ventilated and they will be great


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok great. Thanks!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Watch your single combed breeds for frostbite, that's all. Big combs and wattles are prone, especially if they dip them in water or what have you. I've never had issue with it, personally but it can happen


----------



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info : )


----------

